# Out of bodyshop worse than went in



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

My car went into a highly respected bodyshop garage last Thursday to have this flaking paint rectified 









Approved garage for all of these manufacturers:
Mercedes, Audi, Volkswagen, Alfa, Renault, Skoda, Nissan and Hyundai so I thought they must know what they are doing.

Got a call Friday night to say car was ready and could be picked up on Saturday morning.
Collected it and looked like a good job ie. flaking paint had been fixed. Already told them beforehand I did not want it washing so decided to give it a very gentle hand wash yesterday as I had noticed something hazy on the front windscreen and drivers side window which wouldn't wipe off with glass cleaner. Tried Eraser, still nothing. Tried clay and the clay turned red. Appears it was overspray of red paint onto the glass. Surely the windows would have been masked up?? Anyway glass now sorted by myself but in the sunlight today, saw this on the rear quarter









Now I know every square inch of my car and every single mark and this is a new one on me. Looks like even more overspray which will need claying and a machine polish by myself.
Not going to faff around getting it back in there for them to do again and to get another crappy courtesy car. Oh well, another excuse to getting it in my garage for some TLC.

Just very annoying from so called professionals :-(

Sent from my Experia Z tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you sure it's going to come out easily enough?

You'd weaken your argument if you try to fix it, fail and then approach them. 

I would make them aware and see what they say first.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Are you sure it's going to come out easily enough?
> 
> You'd weaken your argument if you try to fix it, fail and then approach them.
> 
> I would make them aware and see what they say first.


Good call. Will have a look into that mate. Thanks.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

That sucks.
Hope whatever happens you get your paint back to it's former glory, whether via the body shop or your own skills.
Pride in workmanship is so hard to find nowadays.....ECCEPT FOR ON DETAILINGWORLD!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

You ok Andy? long time no speak


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

That will compound off, it's from the polymask when they painted the car, they have put the car into the booth wet and put the polymask over it!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah what rob said^ its from the plastic sheeting they used to cover the car with, when water gets trapped underneath is can cause these strange marks. will polish out by machine, not sure if by hand, but it is easily rectified


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As in the above two posts, though I see your point of the garage supposedly being "professional"  unfortunately almost everyone seems to "not give a damn" nowadays!! regardless of what "trade" they are in,!! as has been said, it seems only the few on here, seem to actually care!! I wonder how many that come on here, can point at a "workmate" and can say "he" doesn't give a toss!! I'll bet it's close to 100%


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys. I have Scholl S17, Megs 105 and the Megs MF compound. Would either of these be suitable to rectify the problem with my DAS6 Pro?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Thanks for your help guys. I have Scholl S17, Megs 105 and the Megs MF compound. Would either of these be suitable to rectify the problem with my DAS6 Pro?


You may not need these if it's really the polymask marks. A polish like 205 or S30 / S40 should do the job.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I have some S40 and 105 also so will try these first. Thank you Guru.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Was the paint under warranty , if it was that's half the issue they wouldve been paid very liitle to do the job which means it gets rushed , otherwise they probably wouldve polished the whole side . Hows the paint is that ok colour wise etc


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Its a company car so i was just told to take it to this particular bodyshop for them to provide an estimate. Estimate came through and was told to take it in there. I was very surprised myself not to have to take it to the dealer for them to fix under warranty.

Anyway colour looks really good. Front wing was also done so looks to be a good job on that side. Just the polymask marks I'm very unimpressed with.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

To be fair you asked them not to wash it. 
If they had of leathered  it off to dry it before poly masking then they would probably been accused of washing it. 
Maybe they were put in a no win situation.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

So its my fault for telling them not to wash it? Sorry I don't understand your post.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

The vehicle could have been left outside in the rain and then came into the bodyshop wet. or the sheeting was slightly wet so on so on and so on. So could be a number of things that caused the markings but I wouldnt conclude to say they shouldnt have washed the vehicle.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If as others have said it's a small but common problem caused by poly masking a wet car then it's fairly safe to assume the car was wet when it entered the shop.
You had asked them not to wash the car. 
With that in mind maybe rather than drying it with a leather or cloth and then maybe being accused of washing it they went for the option of poly masking it while it was wet. 
Maybe they noticed the problem when they un-masked and maybe they decided it best not to clean and polish it themselves having already been told not to even wash it. 
Maybe they found themselves between a rock and a hard place.

You'll notice there's a few 'maybes' in there  I'm playing devils advocate here really :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

squiggs said:


> If as others have said it's a small but common problem caused by poly masking a wet car then it's fairly safe to assume the car was wet when it entered the shop.
> You had asked them not to wash the car.
> With that in mind maybe rather than drying it with a leather or cloth and then maybe being accused of washing it they went for the option of poly masking it while it was wet.
> Maybe they noticed the problem when they un-masked and maybe they decided it best not to clean and polish it themselves having already been told not to even wash it.
> ...


No worries pal, thanks for your post. I didn't mean any offence.

Well thought would try and fix their mistake this afternoon.









Taped up









Equipment used

























Halfway through, looking better already 









Nice reflection of Lord Vader









End result, very happy now









Sent from my Experia Z tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

There yah go!! :thumb: all that worry over nothing eh??  AND you get to play with your toys!! :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The force is strong in that pic


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for everyones help and advice guys. ;-)


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

If it's polymask water marks there is no need to use compound to remove them you just use a heat gun and gently warm the marks up and they disappear in front of your eyes


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

toddy23 said:


> If it's polymask water marks there is no need to use compound to remove them you just use a heat gun and gently warm the marks up and they disappear in front of your eyes


Now you tell me. Where were you yesterday toddy?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

So pleased to see that your pride and joy has been restored to it's former glory.
As has been mentioned by others you also have the pleasure in knowing your skills and workmanship got the results!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> So pleased to see that your pride and joy has been restored to it's former glory.
> As has been mentioned by others you also have the pleasure in knowing your skills and workmanship got the results!


Cheers Andy, nice to be in a warm garage doing it as well. How's your pride and joy doing? Are you going to the Gumball Meet at Krispy Kreme on the 23rd?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> You ok Andy? long time no speak


Been spending more time with the little'uns on weekends so only grab a moment here and there to look after the cars.
Got C2v3 to save time.....but still not had time to use it.
Now I've ordered HydrO2. Hopefully this will be quick enough to squeeze into my routine.

Still browse DW daily though:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> Now I've ordered HydrO2. Hopefully this will be quick enough to squeeze into my routine.


Fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

You just cannot get the staff these days. Guy at work has his merc in their bodyshop for new wheels under warranty. Came back with lacquer over spray all over the back. I spent five hours flaying it and then machine polishing it out again the assholes. Thirty grand car (used) and they treat it like ****. Honestly it makes you mad.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Ah, good to see it restored. Love the Vader reflection and the microfibres. Which ones are they?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Lewis. said:


> You just cannot get the staff these days. Guy at work has his merc in their bodyshop for new wheels under warranty. Came back with lacquer over spray all over the back. I spent five hours flaying it and then machine polishing it out again the assholes. Thirty grand car (used) and they treat it like ****. Honestly it makes you mad.


New wheels, Bodyshop?????

Service dept, change wheels!


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

robdcfc said:


> New wheels, Bodyshop?????
> 
> Service dept, change wheels!


God knows. They changed his wheels under warranty as they were oxidising already! And it was taken to their bodyshop, could have been their workshop but as it came back with overspray on it we figured it had been in a bodyshop! Either way unacceptable.


----------

